# FMAT: P. Greg Alland, longest devoted Kali Silat Student of Pekiti Tirsia



## Clark Kent (Aug 9, 2007)

*P. Greg Alland, longest devoted Kali Silat Student of Pekiti Tirsia
By MasterKaliSilat - Thu, 09 Aug 2007 10:10:13 GMT
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

I am not the first student of Tuhon Gaje, Jr. but I have longevity of any of the  Pekiti Tirsia group, save for Tuhon Gaje, Jr. himself.  I met Turhon Gaje, Jr. at the Jersey City Medical Center in 1972.  After meeting again with many of the students in Pekiti Tirsia, including Guru Master Tim Waid, I was curious as to why many of Pekiti Tirsia's students can not hold on to their stick.  If you'd like to know too, please be my guest at our class in Virginia Beach, any Saturday at 8:am or Tuesday at 7m  at the HYBRID ACADEMY of MIXED MARTIAL ARTS 5476 Virginia Beach Blvd. Va. Beach, VA 23462.

As a matter of fact Guru Tim invited me to Texas as I was his first instructor in Pekiti Tirsia, of course after meeting Tuhon, like many of my students, they continue to train with the master.  Reason: A real master seeks knowledge always, as did Tuhon, even to this day, and it's the reason Pekiti Tirsia is always evolving.  But the reality is the same, after 34 years and still training it's really simply this, "It doesn't matter the way your practice, it doesn't matter what you practice!  It only matters can you stop me or can I stop you, no matter what."

So if you really want to learn Pekiti Tirsia, come to Virginia Beach, we run a 5 day intensive program from twice yearly, and this is our 5th year, every September and March - Go to PekitiTirisia.com for the real answers and perhaps find out why so many Kali Silat players can't hold a stick to Pekiti Tirsia, in our club Tuhon named our ways of practice as SinaTirsiaWali, after Turhon visited Cebu back in 1989, when everyone was still talking about me two years after I left when Tuhon called me in 1993, when I opened a school in New York City.

The real Pekiti Tirsia continues to thrive from examination of what you do, not what I do.  Practice hard, never quit. regards P. Greg Alland, Master - signed sealed and presented to me by Tuhon Gaje, Jr. 1996, in Bago City, Philippines.  After twelve trips to the Philippines, I'll even show you why you have to visit there.  regards P. Greg Alland


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

